# got a new p, but dunno what it is



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

pics


----------



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

pics


----------



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

more pics yah i just got him today he wsa labled as a black piranha, hes a bit banged up though


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

looks like a little rhom...but it is a bad pic to id....so that is just a guess.


----------



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

do you want better ones? i can take them


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

I thought it looked like an irritans? frank what do you think>?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Retake photo. This is best I can restore and not good enough to ID.


----------



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

here its the best one i could take


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

not a branditii, either irritans or rhom


----------



## pair4s (Feb 21, 2004)

mine looks the same, the store said black piranha as well but mine as a little red on the back bottom fin and is about 3 in, the guy said it was wild caught, but he could be b/s


----------



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

ill wait till his fins grow back
personally compairing it with a guyana rhom it looks almost identical because this guy is only about 3" so yah


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

ONEmike said:


> pics


 in this pic it looks like a branditii because of its eyes. Where did u get it?


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

«PïRåñHªß¥të» said:


> ONEmike said:
> 
> 
> > pics
> ...


 its almost impossible for lfs to sell off branditiis as rhoms since they come from san fransico in brazil, if lfs was to sell branditii they label it so.


----------



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

got him at a local fish store pretty banged up i felt bad for him he was the only one left being housed in a plastic container floating in water


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

iam still going with branditiis in one of the pics u can see the orange colouration on the anal fin. BTW its "Sao" not "san" francisco


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

kouma said:


> «PïRåñHªß¥të» said:
> 
> 
> > ONEmike said:
> ...


 i also heard a story of someone picking up a branditiis in a tank with silver dollars which was being sold a silver dollar


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Certainly not S. brandtii. I would wait until fins grow out more to determine if S. rhombeus or related species.


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Certainly not S. brandtii. I would wait until fins grow out more to determine if S. rhombeus or related species.


 how did u rule out S. brandtii?


----------



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

well just checked him today looks like the find are already starting to grow back. the LFS i bought him from was so dumb they didn't know sh*t she said to wait will he recovers then put him in with m baby reds i was like ugh... ok lol


----------



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

here check out this compairson pic between my fish and a rhom


----------



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

compair


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> «PïRåñHªß¥të» Posted on Feb 21 2004, 07:05 PM
> QUOTE (hastatus @ Feb 21 2004, 11:46 AM)
> Certainly not S. brandtii. I would wait until fins grow out more to determine if S. rhombeus or related species.
> 
> how did u rule out S. brandtii?


S. brandtii 1st ray of anal fin sits just behind the start of the dorsal first fin ray, if one were to draw an imaginary verticle line. That is the main physical characteristic of S. brandtii.

The fish in question the first ray of the anal fin sits just behind the last ray of the dorsal fin, thus ruling out S. brandtii.


----------

